# Model 92FS Compact Two Tone Type M9A1



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just picked this one up it was the only Beretta there. In fact the gun store was running low on just about everything. I swapped out all the controls with my 92FS Inox, polished the barrel to a mirror like finish and the flats of the slide with 320 wet or dry giving the flats a "brushed look". Then added a set of Wilson G10 ultra thin grips and polished stainless steel grip screws. It came with two 13 round magazines. I've ordered some Mac Gar 15 round flush fit mags for it.

Instead of using the plastic trigger from the 92FS Compact, I bought an all steel one from Wilson and have an all steel mag release on order. Both the 92FS Inox and FS Compact were made in Accokeek, MD. The M9A3 in FDE was made in Gallatin, TN. For what it's worth the M9A3 Gallatin gun came with all metal parts as did the 92FS Inox. The 92 FS Compact came with a plastic trigger, safety/de-cocker and mag release. Actually the trigger and safety/de-cocker are a combination of both plastic and steel. The mag release body is all plastic with metal bushings and spring.

I've had these guns completely apart and I can't see any differences in quality between the Gallatin and Accokeek made guns. All of the parts interchanged flawlessly. However the slide on the Gallatin gun had less tool/machining marks. But that may be due to it's cerakote finish concealing them? Now I'll have to get an Italian made gun to compare them too? Just kidding.

The 92FS Inox I bought used about 5 years ago. I have no idea when it was made? It came with all stainless steel controls, trigger and hammer. I believe the newer one's come with the black controls such as the one's that came on my 92FS Compact that I swapped out with the older Inox.

This will be my fourth Beretta. Now I can't wait for them to lift the fire restrictions so I can go out into the desert and wake up the reptiles. This is the third gun I bought this summer. Because of the restrictions I haven't been able to try any of them out. Just tinker with them, which to me is just as much fun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

desertman said:


> Just picked this one up it was the only Beretta there. In fact the gun store was running low on just about everything. I swapped out all the controls with my 92FS Inox, polished the barrel to a mirror like finish and the flats of the slide with 320 wet or dry giving the flats a "brushed look". Then added a set of Wilson G10 ultra thin grips and polished stainless steel grip screws. It came with two 13 round magazines. I've ordered some Mac Gar 15 round flush fit mags for it.
> 
> Instead of using the plastic trigger from the 92FS Compact, I bought an all steel one from Wilson and have an all steel mag release on order. Both the 92FS Inox and FS Compact were made in Accokeek, MD. The M9A3 in FDE was made in Gallatin, TN. For what it's worth the M9A3 Gallatin gun came with all metal parts as did the 92FS Inox. The 92 FS Compact came with a plastic trigger, safety/de-cocker and mag release. Actually the trigger and safety/de-cocker are a combination of both plastic and steel. The mag release body is all plastic with metal bushings and spring.
> 
> ...


Beretta porn at it's finest! Thanks for sharing.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> Beretta porn at it's finest! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> GW


You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! 

Only 4th Beretta? Man, you needs go run out and buy more 

I think between 28 Beretta 92 models and many other Berettas, I am at 39 Berettas for a lifetime total now (over 25+ years time).


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Only 4th Beretta? *Man, you needs go run out and buy more*
> 
> I think between 28 Beretta 92 models and many other Berettas, I am at 39 Berettas for a lifetime total now (over 25+ years time).


Thank You!

I just may have to go out and do that. Maybe an Italian made one? I'd be curious to know what the differences are if any? I probably would have bought one if it was available. I only read about problems with the Gallatin made guns after I bought mine. It seems that they've had more than their share of disgruntled employees? Things like low pay and not much room for advancement. That was not too comforting.

I took mine completely apart after I bought it to look for any manufacturing defects. If I found any and depending on what they were I'd fix it myself or send it back. By all indications it's every bit as good as the Accokeek made guns. I haven't had a chance to shoot these yet because of the fire restrictions. Hopefully that will end this week as the monsoons have started.

I'm also anxious to try out the Walther Q4SF that I bought earlier this summer. All German made, this has got to be the highest quality handgun that I own. It's every bit as good as my Wilson EDC X9 and at half the price. The fit, finish and machining of this weapon are second to none. The only thing I changed was the trigger as I can't stand plastic triggers on a gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - there are not any real differences between the Italian made and USA made models. 

Now, BEFORE Beretta moved to TN, there have been various Beretta employees that pop up on the Beretta Forum occasionally. A few years ago - someone that worked there claimed that tolerances at the USA factory were just a tiny bit tighter, and that the return rate was lower for USA made ones.

I will say that the 2 times I had issues on a 92 model, both were with Italian made models. I did go for USA made models in the past, because I thought it would be less likely that I would have a problem. Now that the guns are made in TN, I do see a fair amount of complaints about the work being done there - on various gun forums.

I used to have two M9A3s, and the 2nd one was made in TN. There used to be a customer service rep on the Beretta Forum, and he stated that they were having issues with humidity at the new plant, when it very first opened... It was causing finish issues. On that gun, the red paint near the safety came off. I had to repaint it with red model paint myself. Apparently, that happened to quite a few of the first few batches of guns they made in TN...

That is my only experience with TN made Berettas.... Just that 1 gun. The more recent Berettas I have bought have been models besides the 92, and those have all been made in Italy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> *Honestly - there are not any real differences between the Italian made and USA made models.*
> 
> Now, BEFORE Beretta moved to TN, there have been various Beretta employees that pop up on the Beretta Forum occasionally. A few years ago - someone that worked there claimed that tolerances at the USA factory were just a tiny bit tighter, and that the return rate was lower for USA made ones.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear, you saved me from buying an Italian made one. That is when they are available. Just kidding.

Davidson's lists both the American made M9A3 and the Italian one for the same MSRP of $1,100. I paid $749 for my Gallatin M9A3 and $649 for the 92FS Compact. One dealer was asking $20 more for the Italian M9A3. But it didn't matter as they weren't in stock. Otherwise I probably would have bought the Italian made based on what I've heard that the Italian one's were better. In fact the only one they had was the one I bought. None of the other dealers within my area had any of them in stock, American or Italian.

I wasn't even planning on buying another gun at the time. But when I first saw it I just hadda' have it. Yeah, that's what happens sometimes when I walk into a gun shop and see something that looks really cool. However there are certain brands that I would never buy. I figured since the M9A3 was a Beretta I couldn't go wrong. The 92FS Compact was an impulse buy too. I really like the two tone look of that gun. Just not the plastic parts, but planned on swapping them with those from my 92FS Inox. Then buying all steel parts for the Inox which I did. Consequently I really like the looks of the Inox with the black trigger, hammer and controls. Just as I like the two tone with those same stainless steel parts.

It was only later on when I heard of these issues with the Gallatin made guns. Then I thought oh shit what did I do? Apparently some of the barrels had rifling issues too. Then I figured I might as well take the gun apart and check everything out. Fortunately I couldn't find anything and the gun appears to be very well made.

At any rate it's not like I don't have any other guns or needed another one. Now it's more of a fun thing for me.


----------

